# Changing an IP address (yes, ive tried several methods already)



## Viceroy (Sep 13, 2007)

running windows XP through a linksys router, ISP is knology holdings. 

ive tried the manual method of changing it (going to my network places and working from there) several times, and it hasnt worked. ive also tried shutting off my computer and unplugging my router. thats incredibly inconvenient to have to do that every time i want to change my ip address, even if it DID work.

so i need to know the most convenient method for changing an ip address that anyone knows of. any suggestions are welcome.

i am willing to use a proxy server. if it is deemed that this is the best emthod, i will need insctructions on how to do so. i will make a new thread if necessary.

i will use any (free) program that someone could suggest to me. however, i will need insctructions on how to use it, as last time i used a free ip address changer, i ended up killing my internet and had to do a system restore.

any manual methods that i havent already attempted are also viable. i just dont think there are any.

thanks everyone. -Vice-


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

There are no easy ways to change your public IP address, since it's determined by the ISP's network, and not by you.


----------



## Viceroy (Sep 13, 2007)

it doesnt have to be easy. im looking for anything i havent already specified i wont be doing.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If you have cable Internet, sign up for DSL or Verizon FiOS. Your IP address will change. :wink:


----------



## Viceroy (Sep 13, 2007)

cmon.

there has to be a better way than that.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Viceroy said:


> there has to be a better way than that.


Why? There isn't *always* a _*better way*_. :4-dontkno


----------



## Viceroy (Sep 13, 2007)

youre seriously telling me that the only way to change my ip adress is to change ISP's?

ill have to look into getting some sort of sotware for this.


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

There is no real "software" for changing IP addresses, unless you intend to use a proxy, but that doesn't change your actual IP address.

The point made is that the ISP controls your public IP address - they are the ones who "lease" it to you for use. If the normal method for changing your _non-static_ public IP address does not work (ie. letting your address expire by unplugging your modem for an extended period of time and plugging it back in to grab a new one), you will need to contact your ISP. This works for pretty much everyone as there is no regular reason for wanting another IP address (if anything, people like keeping their IPs so they don't have to deal with nuisances such as DynDNS). If you are trying to, for example, bypass IP bans and what not, you should know that enough bans can warrant your entire netblock being banned (admins can and will catch trends), in which case you would be better off not annoying the gods.

When it comes to proxy servers, you should be warned that there is an inherent risk in using them (especially anonymous open free ones), as well as a possible significant increase in network latency.


----------



## Viceroy (Sep 13, 2007)

i want to change my ip address for overall security. my things have been hijacked one too many times and i want to take a few preventative measures against it.

i will look into contacting knology holdings regarding handing me a new IP address. would you be able to direct me somewhere that gives explicit instructions on how to use a proxy server for anonymous web surfing, or could you give insturctions yourself?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If you are continually getting hacked, I suggest that changing your IP address is not the answer. Since very few exploits target a specific IP address, you're wasting your time. The real answer here is to fix the security issue that is allowing you to be hijacked! I've had the same IP address for a year from Verizon FiOS, and I have no fear of any hijack attempt.


----------



## Viceroy (Sep 13, 2007)

:normal:couldnt hurt to change it, could it?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Couldn't hurt? No, but IMO it will have no effect on hacking attempts. I'd spend the time on real security measures that will be effective, not changing the IP address which will have no effect on this issue.


----------



## Viceroy (Sep 13, 2007)

do you know a place wher i could find detailed inscturctions on how to surf with a proxy server


----------

